# Topics > Space >  EmDrive, spacecraft propulsion system, Satellite Propulsion Research Ltd (SPR), Portsmouth, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Inventor - Roger J. Shawyer

Website - emdrive.com

EmDrive on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

"EmDrive Is an Engine That Breaks the Laws of Physics and Could Take Us to Mars"

by Jason Abbruzzese
August 2, 2014

----------


## Airicist

EmDrive Presentation by Roger Shawyer Part 1 of 3 opt 

Published on Aug 2, 2014

----------


## Airicist

EmDrive Presentation by Roger Shawyer Part 2 of 3 opt 

Published on Aug 2, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Emdrive Presentation By Roger Shawyer Part 3 of 3 opt 

Published on Aug 2, 2014

----------

